# Are RFTs (Run Flat Tires) worth it?



## Shailesh (Aug 10, 2008)

I have a new car with barely 2,000 miles on it. A nail is stock on this RFT (which came with sports package -- did not have optoion for regular tires). From what I understand, this is gonna cost me more than $400 for fixing a stupid nail .. a new tire. 

Does anyone now if the nail can be removed and the tire fixed? I am told that the only way to fix it is to get a new tire.

This sounds like a ripoff and I would have not opted for the sports package had I known this upfront.

BTW, does anyone know what it costs to replace the RFTs? Does the dealer have to also turn off the tire pressure monitoring?

Appreciate your help and replies.


----------



## acattaneo (Jan 8, 2008)

Since you have no room for a spare tire, its well worth it . 
I have seen several adds on CL selling the RFT for really good deals. 
Check out CL and pick your self up another RFT.


----------



## 335i Driver (Nov 29, 2006)

BMW's do not come stock with nails in the tires. In order to get a nail, you must have run over one.

But seriously, regardless of what the dealer told you, you can usually patch a RTF, depending on where the nail is.

And no, RFT's are not worth it IMO, the disadvantages outweigh the advantages. RFT's are sold on fear, but the odds of actually having a serious blowout are about 1/10,000.


----------



## acattaneo (Jan 8, 2008)

Here is a CL add I found this morning.

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/pts/791148740.html

dont know what rim size you have , but check this out...


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

i believe the 5 series has space for a spare tire. bmw sells a retrofit kit


----------



## bettnugs (Jun 3, 2008)

I ran 2 sets of RF's on my old Toyota Sienna mini-van before trading for my X3. Like other posters have said, they are great if you lack space for a full size spare. No issues with the RF's other than lack of tread-life.


----------



## Insane Devil (Aug 13, 2008)

@ Shailesh: A nail in the RFT can be repaired just like any Tubeless Tyres. My friend has had a nail some time back, and he fixed the puncture up himself with the Puncture Repair kit for the Tubeless tyres.


----------



## z4WValmostheave (Aug 14, 2008)

*Run Flats*



Shailesh said:


> I have a new car with barely 2,000 miles on it. A nail is stock on this RFT (which came with sports package -- did not have optoion for regular tires). From what I understand, this is gonna cost me more than $400 for fixing a stupid nail .. a new tire.
> 
> Does anyone now if the nail can be removed and the tire fixed? I am told that the only way to fix it is to get a new tire.
> 
> ...


I did a study on the runflats about 2 months ago. Reviewed TireRack ratings, Consumer Reports, blogs. General consensus is that RunFlats are rough and overpriced, particularly if they can't be repaired. Servicability depends on your location. In this state there's only one BMW dealer (representing a ready supply of replacement tires). Most owners outside the dealer's area opt for regular rubber first chance they get.

RunFlats also have a reputation for being rough and noisy. Options are very limited in some sizes. Also, depending on your location, never buy 'summer tires'. They could be dangerous in less than perfect driving conditions (particulary snow and ice). I'm currently running one pair of RunFlats and one of regular tires. The RunFlats have good tread left but sound like snow tires. I'll run them out if I can stand the noise.


----------



## Krafty04 (Mar 14, 2007)

You tell me if they are worth it....

http://forums.bimmerforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1065369


----------



## GH41 (Aug 21, 2007)

So far so good. This subject usualy brings out the narrow minded or the kids who buy Fung-Yung ebay tires!! The question is sorta like- Do you wear a rubber or not?? I guess I am telling my age- should have said condom!!! RFT's is like the rubber- may not feel as good but less risk. GH


----------



## hmr (Jul 28, 2002)

There sure seems to be a lot of misinformation about run-flats. They're just regular tires with reinforced sidewalls. Repairable just as any other tire would be (provided perhaps that one didn't drive too long of a distance on the flat tire). Also, life-expectancy isn't affected because it's a run-flat; it's made of a rubber compound just like any other tire (check the wear rating before buying). TPM sensor is just a fancy valve stem and is a passive device.

Regarding ride quality, I have yet to compare it to regular tires, which I may do when it comes time to buy new ones. Run-flats are definitely over-priced and this is my only beef with them at this point.


----------



## JuicyGal29 (Aug 6, 2008)

I had a good experience with my '06 Z4 factory installed RFT. I drove from Los Angeles to Albuquerque, NM -alone- and somewhere along the way I picked up a screw in the RFT probably in the parking lot of the Balloon Festival. The dash light comes on as I leave the parking lot at 9 PM. Ofcourse I don't understand it is the TIRE because the dash light is a red parenthesis with a squiggly line under it. The manual is in the file cabinet 800 miles away at home. I carefully drove up to Santa Fe to my next destination. The next day found the local BMW dealer who diagnosed the squiggly line/parenthesis, and fixed the tire (-$75). The Santa Fe BMW dealer treated me *extremely well* and coffee'd me up and sent me happily on my way. I LIKE the way RFTs feel as it is a good european feel when you drive, never slick or squishy-soft. 

Ann


----------



## JD650 (Jul 7, 2008)

JuicyGal29 said:


> I had a good experience with my '06 Z4 factory installed RFT. I drove from Los Angeles to Albuquerque, NM -alone- and somewhere along the way I picked up a screw in the RFT probably in the parking lot of the Balloon Festival. The dash light comes on as I leave the parking lot at 9 PM. Ofcourse I don't understand it is the TIRE because the dash light is a red parenthesis with a squiggly line under it. The manual is in the file cabinet 800 miles away at home. I carefully drove up to Santa Fe to my next destination. The next day found the local BMW dealer who diagnosed the squiggly line/parenthesis, and fixed the tire (-$75). The Santa Fe BMW dealer treated me *extremely well* and coffee'd me up and sent me happily on my way. I LIKE the way RFTs feel as it is a good european feel when you drive, never slick or squishy-soft.
> 
> Ann


I would treat a JuicyGal *extremely well* all day all night...just kidding!

So I have RFTs on my 650i just after 10Kmiles...dealer said both front tires have bubbles that is transferring to a shimmy on to my steering wheel....the ride started feeling a little rough a few days ago and that is why I took it to the dealer for a check....

So, from what I have gathered these bubbles may burst anytime...and they are not repairable...which will translate to $900 in tire expense for me within 8 months of spending over 80K on a car.....anyone have any idea if these bubbles are repairable?

P.s- I am yet to confirm on the 'stealer's' opinion that I actually have bubbles...I am going to take it to a local tire store tomorrow to get it inspected again....I am suspicious because he said to me that he would suggest I change both tires and rims for a whopping 2200 at his stealership....my rimshavevery slight curb rash, per his POV I guess curb rashes =bent rims.....thoughts anybody?


----------



## JuicyGal29 (Aug 6, 2008)

JD650 wrote:

I would treat a JuicyGal *extremely well* all day all night...just kidding!

**************************************************************

MMMmmmmmm smart *and* funny man <G>


----------



## KraigG (Aug 16, 2006)

JuicyGal29 said:


> I LIKE the way RFTs feel as it is a good european feel when you drive, never slick or squishy-soft.
> 
> Ann


You're right. Slick and squishy-soft is never a good feeling in a tire, but can be rather delightful in a gal


----------



## Mhoued (Jun 24, 2006)

I put two plugs in my runflats for 15 dollars a piece and got another 20k miles out of them.


----------



## BuffaloBob837 (Sep 3, 2008)

I'll go one further, having bought the 325xi from Prestige BMW in Ramsey, NJ the "Business Mgr." Cesar Sanchez, who has proved to be "Montezuma's Revenge" convinced me to purchased the tire protection plan. He did this knowing the tires already had over 12k miles on them with irregular tire wear on them already. Then when I bring the car in for a nail in the tire Prestige says the tires are not covered by the plan because of excessive wear. Thank you BMW, Prestige of Ramsey, and thank you Cesar Sanchez the Prestige Business Manager


----------



## BloodRedHog (Mar 9, 2004)

Rft = no.


----------



## TRIARN (Aug 26, 2011)

*RFT - Stupid Me*

Hi, DO NOT BUY THE TIRES AT THE DEALERSHIP PRICE IS OUT OF WHACK. Find some independent tire place and get price before hand and compare it to the delership price with installation. If you were here in S.FL. I could tell you where to go for the tires. You can even buy them on line and pay aprox $15 per tire for installation at some local service center, check it out. After all you do work hard for that money, so pleae watch how you spend it. Good luck, I have a 2006 Z4 and I just over paid at the dealership for two tires ,don't you do it.
Arnie


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

My 335D 2010 is my first car with RFTs. I was skeptical about them but now aftre 28k miles I don't have any complaints at all.

I also have not had a flat (knock on wood, or rubber:rofl.

I have however passed numerous vehicles stranded on the hwy that obviously do not have RFT's and many times they are forced to just sit there and wait for a service truck or passerby to assist them, even if they do have spare tires.

I just got back to back flats on my Tahoe and had to replace with the spare on busy highway, all dressed up for a night on the town with the missus. I can tell you I lost my energy for going out after spending almost an hour trying to change a flat while trucks and cars zoomed past at 75mph.

No, I say RFT's are well worth it for the typical driver that is not venturing too far away from civilization.


----------



## tunachris (Mar 2, 2010)

I have had 2 BMW's with run-flat tires. 

2008 E92 N52 with Bridgestones, and my current ride a 2010 E92 N54 with Michelins. The Michelins were better but I didn't really like either one.

I put a set of Michelin Pilot Sport non-runflats on my 335 and the ride is 100% better! The savings over the runflats paid for a Tischer space saver spare kit with a jack. I carry a plug kit, the jack, and a compressor in the trunk. Only put the spare tire in for long trips.


----------



## Living Dead (May 13, 2011)

If you have a puncture in a RFT and it only results in a slow leak and you get it fixed before a significant portion of the air runs out there should be no problem. 

The reason why the dealer says that it can't be fixed is that if you ran on the tire for any distance with no air in it the tire may have overheated and internal damage may have ocurred which may not be visible. 

They will not fix the tire because they have no idea if you filled the tire before coming in and ran it the day before with no air. If the tire then blows out they will be sued out of existence so they just refuse to fix it and will only install a new tire.

I don't think any smart repair shop will fix the tire either but if you know you didn't run the tire without air you can buy a repair kit and fix it yourself. 

If you ran on the tire for any distance without air replace it!

I have both winter and sumer RFT's on my Z4 and have had no problems however my next set will probably be conventional summer but I'll probably stay with the RFT's for winter use because I'd hate to have to change a tire in the cold.


----------

